# Post your favorite...anything



## Cobra Verde (Apr 16, 2013)

Self-explanatory, I hope.


Beatle: Paul
Stooge: Curly
Marx brother: Chico
God: Prometheus
Endless: Destruction
Planet: Venus
Moon: Miranda
Ninja Turtle: Donatello
Color: Green
Simpson: Lisa
Season: Summer
Beethoven symphony: 6th
Soda: Pepsi
Alien race: Klingon
Skittle flavor: cherry
Starburst flavor: cherry
X-man: Cyclops


----------



## BigChaz (Apr 16, 2013)

Toilet: my own


----------



## Cobra Verde (Apr 17, 2013)

I forgot - 


Sandwich: Teleportation


----------



## Cobra Verde (Apr 17, 2013)

Cobra Verde said:


> Starburst flavor: cherry


I meant strawberry. I _knew _I should listed the color instead. SON OF A WHORE!!


----------



## Amaranthine (Apr 17, 2013)

Villain: Hannibal 
Drink: Ribena 
Anime: Ergo Proxy 
Daedric God: Sanguine 
Poet: Baudelaire 
Classical piece: Mozart's Requiem 
Comedian: Louis CK 
Pastime: Pool/billiards
Satanism: LaVeyan
Superpower: Reuben


----------



## Tad (Apr 17, 2013)

Pop-tart flavour: strawberry
Type of milk: skim
Mode of transportation: cycling (short range) and trains (long range)
Part of a train: booster engine
Writing implement: Papermate disposable ball-point, medium tip, blue
Statutory holiday: Civic Holiday (aka: “We couldn’t be bothered to find an excuse, we just needed a long weekend in August”)
Room: kitchen
Pastry: cinnamon buns
Animal: elephants (in the abstract, never got a chance to hang out and be buds)
Fruit: blueberries
Food to eat too much of: cheesecake
Nursery Rhyme: Jack Spratt
Rum: Mount Gay
Place to camp: Nickerson State Park, in Cape Cod
Flavour of GatorAid: Orange

ETA: I just realized how many of these were food related...


----------



## Librarygirl (Apr 17, 2013)

Cake: Victoria sponge with kirsch buttercream and blackcurrant jam
Season: Summer
Coffee: Tall black Americano
Insect: Ladybird
Sitcom: Miranda
Made-up word: Kissitos
Song: Katy Perry, Wide Awake
Soup: Chicken noodle
Holiday destination: USA (Japan a close second)
Therapy: Acupuncture
Chocolate: Lindt or Cadbury
Terry Pratchett book: Masquerade
Cherry: Maraschino
Smell: Stocks or pine forests
Existentialist: Camus
Shakespeare play: Measure for Measure
Comedy character: Mrs Doyle
Seaside: HHI


----------



## Paquito (Apr 18, 2013)

My favorite: me.


----------



## BigChaz (Apr 19, 2013)

Activity: Fishing
Second Activity: Cooking
Third Activity: Eating the above two

Pastry: Cinnamon Bun
Dessert: Anything vanilla flavored
Favorite Foods: Sausage, Cheese, Pickled anything

Favorite Band: Don't have one
Favorite Movie: Don't have one
Favorite Book: Don't have one
Observation: Why don't I have any favorites? the fuck is wrong with me?

Favorite Woman: You
Favorite Man: Me, duh. Who else? 

My Favorite Self-Gay Attribute: Sappy movies where the good guy wins in the end. Epic or romantic, doesn't matter. I get teary eyed when the hero is recognized as a hero and what he has done.

Sex: With women
Women: Holla at ya boy


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 19, 2013)

You guys are amazing.


----------



## ODFFA (Apr 19, 2013)

Youtube channel: charliesaysgo
Weather: rainy
Pantheon: celtic
Dessert: chocolate spring rolls
High school prescribed book: To Kill A Mockingbird
Documentary: His Big White Self by Nick Broomfield
Embroidery stitch: lazy daisy
Dog: chow chow
Language: Portuguese
Smoothie ingredient: frozen berries
Insect: a dead one


----------



## Tad (Apr 19, 2013)

ODFFA said:


> Dessert: chocolate spring rolls



Why have these been absent from my life?????? I wonder if they are just a SA thing?


----------



## Esther (Apr 19, 2013)

cat:


----------



## ODFFA (Apr 19, 2013)

Tad said:


> Why have these been absent from my life?????? I wonder if they are just a SA thing?



I'm not sure, but somehow I highly doubt it.

Anyone on dims ever have chocolate spring rolls but me?

(If no one comes forward, you maaay just have to grab your fairer half, hop on a plane and come visit me  )


----------



## Librarygirl (Apr 19, 2013)

ODFFA said:


> I'm not sure, but somehow I highly doubt it.
> 
> Anyone on dims ever have chocolate spring rolls but me?
> 
> (If no one comes forward, you maaay just have to grab your fairer half, hop on a plane and come visit me  )



Yes! I had them in a restaurant here in England once. My top suffered as a result as I cut into one too enthusiastically!!


----------



## cakeboy (Apr 19, 2013)

Librarygirl said:


> Yes! I had them in a restaurant here in England once. My top suffered as a result as I cut into one too enthusiastically!!



This is why I only dine out while topless. Well, that and I refuse to hide the magnificent nipples I was born with.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Apr 19, 2013)

cakeboy said:


> This is why I only dine out while topless. Well, that and I refuse to hide the magnificent nipples I was born with.



*SHOW US THESE fine NIPPLES now *


----------



## biglynch (Apr 20, 2013)

Tool: lump hammer
Beer: Gambrenus
US City: NYC
European city: Prague
UK city: Nottingham or Bristol too close to call.
Number: 17
Film: Big Lebowski 
Bourbon: Bakers 7 year
Cocktail: Rasberry Crush
Meal: Mixed Grill
Breakfast: Eggs Benedict 
Board game: scrabble
Car: VW Beetle
Football team: Liverpool 
American Football team: Tampa Bay Buccaneers


----------



## Cobra Verde (Apr 20, 2013)

biglynch said:


> Tool: lump hammer
> Beer: Gambrenus
> US City: NYC
> European city: Prague
> ...


This post really ties the thread together, does it not?


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 23, 2013)

Flower: freesia and cherry Blossoms
Accent: Southern
Music volume: loud
Drink (alcoholic): cream ale
 (non-alcoholic) Pellegrino and cranberry juice
Day: Saturday
Beach: Spanish Banks
Magazine: Chatelaine
Nephew: Max/Danny/Jake
Niece: Amanda/Lindsey


----------



## Melian (Apr 23, 2013)

Nucleotide: Guanine
Bird: Mynah
Hair colour: blue
Eye colour: blue
Vodka: Crystal Head
Console: SNES
Film: Ghost World
Fruit: blackberry
Swear word: cunt
Social Distortion song: Dear Lover
Reagent supplier: Qiagen


----------



## BigChaz (Apr 23, 2013)

Melian said:


> Nucleotide: Guanine



Pretty sure I used that to make a mixed drink


----------



## LeoGibson (Apr 23, 2013)

Took a couple cues off of everyone else's list and added in my favorites.

Stooge: Moe
Season: Autumn
Poet: Dylan Thomas
Comedian: Jim Norton
Animal: Dog
Type of milk: Goat's Milk
Sitcom: Sanford and Son
Therapy: 24 oz. cans of Bud
Favorite Band: The Rolling Stones
Favorite Foods: Tex-Mex
Documentary: Cocksucker's Blues
Language: English
Bourbon: Knob Creek
Car: 1972 Cadillac Eldorado convertible
Music volume: Turn it to 11
Magazine: Rolling Stone
Swear word: Cocksucker
Social Distortion song: Ball And Chain


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 24, 2013)

Season: Autumn
Comedian: Louis CK
Swear words: Cunt & Shitfuck



(I like some of LG's anythings)


:bow:


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Apr 25, 2013)

Exercise: Deadlifts
Cigarettes: Marlboro Smooth
Movie Fight Scene: They Live 
Aquatic Creature:Cuttle Fish
Beer: The Maharaja 
Guitar: 1968 Gibson J-50
Inter-species Erotica Sex Scene: ThanksKilling
Bass Player: Paul Jackson
Beard: Zac Brown
Jumpshot: Larry Bird
Sneakers: Nike Air Max 87


----------



## cakeboy (Apr 25, 2013)

Midget : Shakira
Drink : White Russian
Sex : Penetrative
Philosopher : Marcus Aurelius
Pickup line : "Wanna smash pissers?"
Gland : Anterior pituitary
Dead rapper : Biggie Smalls
Bodily function : protein synthesis
Smell : the musk from two bodies sweatily intertwined in a dark room
Sugar : sucrose
Rationale : "I'm no doctor, but I'll take a look!"


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Apr 25, 2013)

cakeboy said:


> the musk from two bodies sweatily intertwined in a dark room



*mmmmm I wish I remembered what that was...............*


----------



## BigWheels (Apr 27, 2013)

Esther said:


> cat:



wtf is wrong with kitty???


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Apr 28, 2013)

Favorite Canadian: Justin Trudeau


----------



## djudex (Apr 28, 2013)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Favorite Canadian: Justin Trudeau


----------



## Amaranthine (Apr 28, 2013)

Reason to post: Procrastination 
Temperature range: 70s
Branch of philosophy: Metaphysics
Deadly sin: Sloth 
Place to shop: Thrift stores 
Part of the brain: Claustrum 
Conventionally attractive actor: RDJ


----------



## Sasquatch! (Apr 28, 2013)

Deep fried food: Falafel


----------



## TwilightStarr (Apr 28, 2013)

Season: Fall
Soda: Sprite
Fruit: Grapes
Soup: Loaded Baked Potato
Smell: Guy's Cologone
Number: 26
Movie: Right now it's "Lie With Me"
Car: 64 Lincoln
Beard: Jake Gyllenhaal
Bald Guy: Evan Seinfeld


----------



## big_lad27 (Apr 28, 2013)

Food - Chilli
Movie - Full Metal Jacket
Actor - Bruce Lee
Artist - Banksy
Place to visit - Amsterdam
Rapper - Tech N9ne
Weapon - Barrett M82A1
Comedian - Bill Hicks
Sport - Football


----------



## TwilightStarr (Apr 29, 2013)

big_lad27 said:


> Food - Chilli
> Movie - Full Metal Jacket
> Actor - Bruce Lee
> Artist - Banksy
> ...



You definitely get cool points for Banksy & Tech N9ne


----------



## Melian (Apr 30, 2013)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Favorite Canadian: Justin Trudeau



Oh dear god, I hope you're joking. What a tool.


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 30, 2013)

I most definitely don't like him like I liked his father.



Melian said:


> Oh dear god, I hope you're joking. What a tool.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Apr 30, 2013)

"-uffalo": Mark Ruffalo


----------



## Tad (Apr 30, 2013)

Sasquatch! said:


> "-uffalo": Mark Ruffalo



"-uffalo": "Buffalo buffalo Buffalo buffalo buffalo buffalo Buffalo buffalo." It's a grammatically valid sentence, although it would be a lot clearer if you added in a 'that'.

(not trying to compete with the board's sexiest hairy hominid, it is just that he reminded me of one of my favourite things about the English language)


----------



## Amaranthine (Apr 30, 2013)

Tad said:


> "-uffalo": "Buffalo buffalo Buffalo buffalo buffalo buffalo Buffalo buffalo." It's a grammatically valid sentence, although it would be a lot clearer if you added in a 'that'.
> 
> (not trying to compete with the board's sexiest hairy hominid, it is just that he reminded me of one of my favourite things about the English language)



Heh, the guy who came up with that sentence used to teach at my school. He seemed like an all around awesome guy and actually gave people a reason to acknowledge Buffalo (well, that isn't bad.) 

Favorite thing about Buffalo, NY: It enabled a very peculiar sentence.


----------



## Anjula (Apr 30, 2013)

Food: raw salmon
Candy: dick
Drink: vodka
Nice fat joint: nice fat joint 
Place to visit: Rio
Musician: I'm currently into Notorious 
Actor: Woody Harrelson hehe
Blogger: Gypsyone
Idea: get a third tattoo, big one


----------



## BigBrwnSugar1 (May 1, 2013)

BigWheels said:


> wtf is wrong with kitty???



It's called a Munchkin!
Munchkin (cat)
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Munchkin


Domestic cat (Felis catus)
The Munchkin is a relatively new breed of cat characterized by its very short legs, which is caused by a naturally occurring genetic mutation. Named after the short-statured characters from Wizard of Oz, the breed was developed in the 1980s in the United States. Much controversy erupted over the breed when it was recognized by The International Cat Association in 1995 with critics voicing concern over potential health and mobility issues.


----------



## The Dark Lady (May 1, 2013)

Aircraft: B2 Spirit
Land vehicle: Fire truck
Fire truck: 1960s-era closed cab pumper
Movie character: _Cars'_ Red the Firetruck


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (May 1, 2013)

Sleezy Ladies Man: Larry Dallas
Gratuitous Violent Film: Hard Boiled
Smurf: Papa
Japanese Metal Band: Church Of Misery
Dickinson: Bruce
Gatorade: G2 Tropical Punch
Migraine Inducing Action Figure: Skunkor
Chick Flick: When Harry Met Sally


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (May 1, 2013)

Melian said:


> Oh dear god, I hope you're joking. What a tool.



HAHAH of course I'm kidding. You're my favorite Canadian, baby.


----------



## Surlysomething (May 1, 2013)

*cough*


check yourself, Mr.







Hozay J Garseeya said:


> HAHAH of course I'm kidding. You're my favorite Canadian, baby.


----------



## ODFFA (May 2, 2013)

Surlysomething said:


> *cough*
> 
> 
> check yourself, Mr.



I know! You'd think he'd pick the Canadian that he asked to have his Mexican babies :doh: I am mystified. So, I'll just go ahead and say it....

Canadian: Surly ^.^

Also, I was going to say my favourite Mexican American is Nacho Libre, but I realised just in time - fortunately - that he's a Mexican Mexican, so nevermind ;_;


----------



## Surlysomething (May 2, 2013)

Hahaha. Thanks! But he knows and i'm really just #2.






ODFFA said:


> I know! You'd think he'd pick the Canadian that he asked to have his Mexican babies :doh: I am mystified. So, I'll just go ahead and say it....
> 
> Canadian: Surly ^.^
> 
> Also, I was going to say my favourite Mexican American is Nacho Libre, but I realised just in time - fortunately - that he's a Mexican Mexican, so nevermind ;_;


----------



## Anjula (May 2, 2013)

My favourite Kardashian at the moment ]:>


----------



## Sasquatch! (May 5, 2013)

Flowers: Rosas


----------



## The Dark Lady (May 5, 2013)

Favorite Sasquatch: ^ that one.


----------



## MsBrightside (Feb 1, 2015)

Resurrecting an old thread because I enjoyed reading some of the crazy categories, some of which inspired this post (especially Cobra Verde, Melian, Librarygirl, biglynch, and Surly!)

Beatle: George 
Reagent supplier: New England Biolabs (I like their catalogue)
Radioactive isotope: S-35
Insect: firefly
Hard liquor: gin
Hiking/biking trail: C&O Canal
European city: Venice, Italy
Beach: Kapalua, Maui
Soup: broccoli cheese
Mushroom: morel
River: Current
Impressionist artist: Renoir
Coworker/kisser: Doug
Cake: Tie between plain yellow with chocolate frosting and banana layer cake
Holiday: St. Patrick's Day, because it's fun without requiring much effort on my part 

Note to self: remember not to drink milk at Tad's or LeoG's house.


----------



## Melian (Feb 4, 2015)

MsBrightside said:


> Resurrecting an old thread because I enjoyed reading some of the crazy categories, some of which inspired this post (especially Cobra Verde, Melian, Librarygirl, biglynch, and Surly!)
> 
> Reagent supplier: New England Biolabs (I like their catalogue)



NEB?! Their website is balls and everything is always out of stock!! 
I've changed mine, now that I've changed jobs.

Reagent supplier: Life Technologies

And here are a few more random things.

Current TV show: Rick and Morty
Costume: shark with arms and legs
Cephalopod: Nautilus
Member of Dethklok: Nathan Explosion
Fictional disease: Bone-itis


----------



## lille (Feb 4, 2015)

MsBrightside said:


> Resurrecting an old thread because I enjoyed reading some of the crazy categories, some of which inspired this post (especially Cobra Verde, Melian, Librarygirl, biglynch, and Surly!)
> 
> 
> Reagent supplier: New England Biolabs (I like their catalogue)



I interned in the lab at their sister company, Cell Signaling Technologies, a few years ago.


Flavor of Sour Patch Kid: Red
Studio Ghibli Film: My Neighbor Totoro
Bread Product: Biscuits
Cephalopod: Cuttlefish
Season: Fall
Word: Persnickety


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Feb 4, 2015)

time of day: twilight
aperitif: absinthe
hat: straw boater
plant (if it _is_ a plant): _Fulagia septica_, the "dog vomit" slime mold
deposed African dictator: Idi Amin


----------



## MsBrightside (Feb 4, 2015)

Melian said:


> NEB?! Their website is balls and everything is always out of stock!!
> I've changed mine, now that I've changed jobs.
> 
> Reagent supplier: Life Technologies
> ...


 
I have no doubt that you're right about NEB, but there used to be way less info available on the computer; and it was handy to have a copy of their catalogue around as a reference for restriction sites, buffer compatibility tables, etc. I think I still have one in my closet that my PI gave me in grad school. 



lille said:


> I interned in the lab at their sister company, Cell Signaling Technologies, a few years ago.
> 
> 
> Flavor of Sour Patch Kid: Red
> ...


Another internship? You really get around, lille! When you're ready to enter the workforce full-time, you're going to have a killer resume.



Dr. Feelgood said:


> time of day: twilight
> aperitif: absinthe
> hat: straw boater
> plant (if it _is_ a plant): _Fulagia septica_, *the "dog vomit" slime mold*
> deposed African dictator: Idi Amin


 
Really?  Although some people have made pretty good careers out of studying slime molds.

More favorites:
Cephalopod: Squidward Tentacles
fragrance: Japanese honeysuckle
thing to do with snow: make snow ice cream


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 5, 2015)

Beach: Spanish Banks
Soup: Cream of Chicken
River: Chilliwack
Bread Product: Banana
Season: Fall
Word: L'abattoir
Current TV show: Looking
Costume: Nun


:bounce:


----------



## Tad (Feb 5, 2015)

Thanks for reviving this, Ms. Brightside--it is a fun thread 

Lake: Lake of the Woods

Pokémon starter: Mudkip

Grape name to say: Gewürztraminer (mostly because I always get it wrong, and end up laughing)

Beach: this sand spit in the Ottawa River: (paste into a browser bar) https://www.google.ca/maps/@45.5020576,-76.0743962,303m/data=!3m1!1e3 (although anything warm, wavy, and sandy is fun too)

Card game (using standard cards): Crib (or maybe Hearts, depending on the day)

Classic board game: Clue

Tree: sugar maple

(this time not so food related, for a miracle)


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Feb 6, 2015)

Time of day: 8:00pm
Donut: Sour cream glazed
Fabric: Spandex!
"Rough" restaurant: Sneaky D's 
RPG: Cyber Punk
Classic video game: Zelda Ocarina of Time
Furniture: Couch
Store: Petsmart


----------



## Tad (Feb 6, 2015)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> RPG: Cyber Punk



Is that literally the game "Cyberpunk", or genre more broadly? (the former was published in the '80s, so I'd think you were too young for it....but who knows?) Or is this a computer RPG?


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Feb 6, 2015)

No - I literally meant the 80's cyberpunk game! I'm currently playing a Corporate.

When I was first introduced to it a few years ago, I was a little _omg this is such a little boys game, look at the big boobs and guns _... But I realized I really, really like the world and the concept. I had thought I was more of a D&D type girl, but CP ended up being amazing, and is my hands down favourite! The alternate history's of canada, the us, and europe add a lot of realism. My group has been playing so long that they have fleshed out all that history even more. 

I'm a gamer girl, what can I say? 

Most of my friends are 10-15 years older than me, so they all have the original books. Plus we purchased the PDF copies. I am the "youngling" in my circle...
So yes, I play CP. But when they start going on about kids in the hall i tune out =P


----------



## loopytheone (Feb 6, 2015)

Tad said:


> Pokémon starter: Mudkip



Knowing about pokemon = +1 to the awesomeness level!

Soup: Vegetable
Mushroom: Normal button mushrooms... I'm allergic to other ones.
River: Hmmmm, gotta be a toss up between the Erewash and the Trent!
Cake: All the cake! Except coffee or ginger.
Fabric: Silk/satin
Video game: Pokemon
Card game: Crib
Board Game: Monopoly (Pokemon or otherwise)
Herb: Corriander
Starter Pokemon: Charmander


----------



## Tad (Feb 6, 2015)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> No - I literally meant the 80's cyberpunk game! I'm currently playing a Corporate.
> 
> When I was first introduced to it a few years ago, I was a little _omg this is such a little boys game, look at the big boobs and guns _... But I realized I really, really like the world and the concept. I had thought I was more of a D&D type girl, but CP ended up being amazing, and is my hands down favourite! The alternate history's of canada, the us, and europe add a lot of realism. My group has been playing so long that they have fleshed out all that history even more.
> 
> ...



That is awesome! I played the first edition some when it first came out, and didn't fall in love with the rules too much (although I did love the Fixer I was playing). Later I met ShadowRun (magic+cyperpunk type setting -- magic comes back, which leads to all sorts of problems, deaths, weakening/collapse of governments, power gained by corporations as they could provide the most stability....) and that became my cyberpunk (small C) setting of choice.....granted I didn't play between '91 when I graduatate university and left my play group until I started up a campaign for my son earlier this year, but I held onto a few books all those years....



loopytheone said:


> Knowing about pokemon = +1 to the awesomeness level!



Pokemon is contagious, you can catch it from your kids  When my son was about six years old, his older cousins passed down a Gameboy color and a few cartridges, including pokemon blue and yellow. He'd already learned about pokemon on the playground, and was eager to play. It was his first video game and we figured he'd get stuck in places, so I'd play Blue each night once he was in bed so that I could stay ahead of him and help him out when he got there in yellow. Naturally I got hooked, and I later played Silver, Emerald, and some of Black (but I just found Black lacked the magic of the earlier games. I got through a few gyms and still didn't really like any of my pokemon, so gave up). My son got back into the game recently for the Alpha Sapphire/Omega Ruby (or was it the other way around?) so I'm sure hearing about a lot of Pokemon stuff these days, making me wonder if I should give Black another try?


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Feb 6, 2015)

The fact that you started a campaign for your son also deserves +1! That's awesome. I am sure my group knows shadowrun, but I haven't heard of it, so I will have to look into it. The hardest part of gaming as an adult is a) you are all tired... b) it can't happen on a worknight due to responsibilitues and c) half of them have kids (who they want to leave behind so they can let go and game/drink), so babysitting can be a challenge.

@Loopy - I didn't even know that different mushroom types triggered allergies! It makes sense, because i have insane levels of food intolerances/sensitivities myself...but mushrooms just hadn't occurred to me


----------



## Melian (Feb 6, 2015)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> The fact that you started a campaign for your son also deserves +1! That's awesome. I am sure my group knows shadowrun, but I haven't heard of it, so I will have to look into it. The hardest part of gaming as an adult is a) you are all tired... b) it can't happen on a worknight due to responsibilitues and c) half of them have kids (who they want to leave behind so they can let go and game/drink), so babysitting can be a challenge.



If you like the cyberpunk genre, you'd love ShadowRun. The tabletop version was great, the console version was AMAZING (Genesis), and there was a remake released just recently on PC, which looked good (haven't played it, though).


----------



## Tad (Feb 6, 2015)

Melian said:


> If you like the cyberpunk genre, you'd love ShadowRun. The tabletop version was great, the console version was AMAZING (Genesis), and there was a remake released just recently on PC, which looked good (haven't played it, though).



I've bought the PC version, but not played more than a couple of minutes yet. Actually there have been games/episodes/whatchamacallits put out using the engine: ShadowRun Returns and Dragon Fall. I've read that the latter was a much better story/experience, but I can't comment yet (I killed the computer I had them on, and haven't re downloaded onto my laptop yet). They are turn-based, rather than action/realtime, so depending on your preferences that could be good or horrible.

PS: ShadowRun motto: "Watch your back. Shoot straight. Conserve Ammo. And never, ever, cut a deal with a dragon."

PPS: and RPG game art.....will be RPG game art, apparently :doh: My son has concluded that all female elves in the ShadowRun universe apparently have an allergy to clothes.... anyway, if you want to read more about the world, this is a decent introduction: https://s3.amazonaws.com/ch_shadowrun/shadowrun_primer.pdf


----------



## loopytheone (Feb 7, 2015)

Tad said:


> Pokemon is contagious, you can catch it from your kids  When my son was about six years old, his older cousins passed down a Gameboy color and a few cartridges, including pokemon blue and yellow. He'd already learned about pokemon on the playground, and was eager to play. It was his first video game and we figured he'd get stuck in places, so I'd play Blue each night once he was in bed so that I could stay ahead of him and help him out when he got there in yellow. Naturally I got hooked, and I later played Silver, Emerald, and some of Black (but I just found Black lacked the magic of the earlier games. I got through a few gyms and still didn't really like any of my pokemon, so gave up). My son got back into the game recently for the Alpha Sapphire/Omega Ruby (or was it the other way around?) so I'm sure hearing about a lot of Pokemon stuff these days, making me wonder if I should give Black another try?



Haha, I know, right? My sister caught it off me and ever since the DS was released we have got every pokemon game together! She has played all the pokemon games actually, apart from silver/gold/crystal because we can't find any that still work (the internal batteries die after 10 years or so). That is so sweet that you helped him with his game though! I bet he appreciated it! I know what you mean about Black, I didn't like the Black/White series of games very much at all, I thought they felt rushed and unfinished. However, X and Y and Omega Ruby/Alpha Sapphire are all good, solid games with more of a traditional pokemon feel to them. I'd suggest those games if you were looking to get back into it!



Xyantha Reborn said:


> @Loopy - I didn't even know that different mushroom types triggered allergies! It makes sense, because i have insane levels of food intolerances/sensitivities myself...but mushrooms just hadn't occurred to me



To be honest I didn't even think about it until it happened to me! I ate some fancy mushrooms one night and the next day when I woke up my skin was absolutely covered in rashes. Apparently I had three different kinds of rash but thankfully within a few days it settled down. Normal button mushrooms have no effect at all on me though.


----------



## LeoGibson (Feb 7, 2015)

I figured I'd borrow some categories from the latest entries and give mine.

Beatle: George
Hard liquor: Bourbon
Beach: Panama City, Fl.
Soup: Gumbo
Mushroom: Psilocybin
River: Brazos
Cake: White cake with white buttercream icing
Holiday: Independence Day
Bread Product: Hush Puppies
Word: Bodacious
time of day: midnight
aperitif: Jagermeister
hat: Stetson
plant : Tie between Cannabis sativa and Cannabis indica
deposed African dictator: Patrice Lumumba
Lake: Lake Somerville
Card game: 5 card Stud
Classic board game: Risk
Tree: Live Oak
Donut: Shipley regular glazed 
Fabric: Silk 
Furniture: LaZ Boy recliner
Store: Guitar Center
Cocktail: Vodka and Soda


----------



## lille (Feb 7, 2015)

loopytheone said:


> To be honest I didn't even think about it until it happened to me! I ate some fancy mushrooms one night and the next day when I woke up my skin was absolutely covered in rashes. Apparently I had three different kinds of rash but thankfully within a few days it settled down. Normal button mushrooms have no effect at all on me though.



Oh no, that's the worst! My allergies usually just result in itchy watery eyes with a stuffy nose or an itchy throat, tongue, lips, etc. However, twice my system has just been totally overloaded and I broke out in a rash from my neck to my feet, it's miserable. The second time I was at my boyfriend's and he felt so bad because it was probably caused by him taking me to the rodeo.


----------



## MsBrightside (Feb 7, 2015)

Surlysomething said:


> Costume: Nun


Do you have one of these or have you ever worn one? 

Mental image of Surly in a nun costume: priceless 



Tad said:


> Beach: this sand spit in the Ottawa River: (paste into a browser bar) https://www.google.ca/maps/@45.5020576,-76.0743962,303m/data=!3m1!1e3 (although anything warm, wavy, and sandy is fun too)


Such lovely pale sand. The rivers where I live are murky and gator-infested. 



Xyantha Reborn said:


> Time of day: 8:00pm
> "Rough" restaurant: Sneaky D's


Hmm...sounds interesting.



loopytheone said:


> Cake: All the cake! Except coffee or ginger.


Good answer!  



LeoGibson said:


> Hard liquor: Bourbon
> Mushroom: Psilocybin
> aperitif: Jagermeister
> plant : Tie between Cannabis sativa and Cannabis indica
> Cocktail: Vodka and Soda


I sense a theme developing here. 

Another favorite:

Gator:






This guy lives in captivity now, but he was born in the wild and was captured after being wounded by a local landowner wielding a shotgun. Apparently birdshot is not that effective in taking out a half-ton gator.


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 8, 2015)

Oh, I wore one. Haha

Halloween party at the most gorgeous house on the side of a mountain, drunk on sangria, dancing to the Gipsy Kings. Good times. 



MsBrightside said:


> Do you have one of these or have you ever worn one?
> 
> Mental image of Surly in a nun costume: priceless


----------



## MattB (Feb 8, 2015)

Borrowed Leo's list, made adjustments- added and subtracted...

Beatle: George
Monkee: Mike
Hard liquor: Crystal Head vodka
Soup: Pho
Mushroom: Goomba
River: Ottawa
Cake: Ice Cream Cake- ALL
Holiday: Hallowe'en
Bread Product: If
Word: Fat
Time o' Day: 8:30pm
Hat: Flat cap
Classic board game: Trivial Pursuit
Tree: Maple
Donut: Boston Creme
Fabric: Flannel
Furniture: Also my La-Z Boy
Store: Long and McQuade
Drink: Iced Tea
Food: Sandwiches
Musical: Grease


----------



## LeoGibson (Feb 8, 2015)

MsBrightside said:


> I sense a theme developing here.




What can I say. It's been a consciousness expanding ride at times. Perhaps I may have read a little too much Huxley, Kerouac, and Kesey and listened to a little too much Morrison and Hendrix in my formative years.



MattB said:


> Beatle: George



Big surprise here. Guitarists whose favorite Beatle is George.

Dude did have some sick licks!


----------



## fat hiker (Feb 9, 2015)

Amended, borrowed, whatever list:

Liqueur: Bailey's
Soup: Fish Chowder
Beet: Detroit Dark Red
River: Rideau
Cake: Carrot Cake
Cheesecake: Citrus Kiss
Holiday: Christmas
Bread Product: dinner rolls
Time o' Day: 9:30 am
Hat: Fedora
Board game: Carcassone
Tree: Apple
Donut: Canadian Maple
Fabric: Microfibre
Underwear: Stanfield's
Drink: cold milk
Food: Hot beef sandwich. Or Turkey Pot Pie. Or Meatsa Pizza. Or Fish 'n' Chips. Or...
Musical: My Fair Lady
Parody Artist: Weird Al Yankovic
Camper: VW Westfalia
Dog: Schnauzer (standard, not miniature)
LRT: Bombardier Talent
Aircraft: BAe 146
Provincial Park: Fitzroy Harbour


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Feb 9, 2015)

Normally i would protest at splitting cake and cheesecake...but cheesecake deserves a category onto its own..


----------



## fat hiker (Feb 10, 2015)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Normally i would protest at splitting cake and cheesecake...but cheesecake deserves a category onto its own..



Naturally, I agree!

Favourite mangled Shakespearean quote: "Tubby, or not tubby, that is the question!"

Favourite First Lady quote: "A woman is like a tea bag; you can't tell how strong she is until you put her in hot water." Eleanor Roosevelt


----------



## Tad (Feb 10, 2015)

-cake: Opera
-cheesecake: blueberry
-cookie: shortbread
-mass-produced "snack cake" (aka twinkie-like object): Jos Louis
-fried dough product: "Killaloe Sunrise" (lemon, cinnamon, sugar) topped Beaver Tail
-ice cream: PC brand candy-cane-chocolate-crackle, although anything decently done with blueberry may top that, but I can't ever consistently find that.
-gelato flavouring: usually whatever i had most recently
-pie: blueberry
-crumble: apple
-pudding: chocolate
-alcohol infused dessert: rum balls
-random topping to add onto other desserts: maple syrup
-alcoholic topping to add onto other desserts: Irish cream

I'm sure I missed some dessert and dessert-related categories, but those were the ones I could think of off hand.


----------



## lille (Feb 11, 2015)

Tad said:


> -alcohol infused dessert: rum balls


Once, when I was a teen, my Grandmother wanted to send us rum balls one Christmas, but realized she was out of rum. She used Southern Comfort. The smell hit you as soon as you opened the tin. They were delicious but I was only allowed to eat one because I'm pretty sure any more than that would have gotten me tipsy.



Color: Purple
Donut: Buttercrunch
Girl Scout Cookie: Flip flops between ThinMints and Tagalongs
African Animal: Hippopotamus
Tolkien book: The Hobbit


----------



## dwesterny (Jul 25, 2015)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Normally i would protest at splitting cake and cheesecake...but cheesecake deserves a category onto its own..



Technically cheesecake is a pie or torte, not a cake.

Beetle: Ladybug
Liquor: Hendrick's Gin
Movie: Taxi Driver
Pasta: Gnocchi (technically a dumpling)
Beer: Lagunitas Sucks (Brown Shugga Substitute)
Rolling Stones Song: Dead Flowers
Novel: The Grapes of Wrath
Cheese: Fresh Mozzarella from a real Italian deli or pork store 
Hangover Remedy: Eggs with habanero peppers OR new england clam chowder
Dog Breed: English Bulldog
Time of Day: Later
Bra Style: Crumpled on the floor


----------



## MsBrightside (Jul 26, 2015)

lille said:


> ...Color: Purple...


One of the most memorable birthday gifts I received as a kid was a purple tricycle. 



dwesterny said:


> ...Hangover Remedy: Eggs with habanero peppers OR new england clam chowder...


Both of these sound good, but not as a hangover cure! I'll stick with a big glass of water and some ibuprofen, thanks. At least you typed "OR" instead of "AND."  


Tree: Cherry
Poptart: Also cherry
Deadly Sin: Lust
Place to Shop: Dollar store within walking distance of my house with friendly, nice-to-look-at manager (who might possibly be a contributing factor to the appearance of said store on this list)
Accent: Brazilian
Movie Fight Scene: Sword fight between Wesley and Inigo Montoya in _The Princess Bride_
Steve Martin character: Orin Scrivello from _Little Shop of Horrors_
Rolling Stones song: "Paint It Black"

Some Illinois faves:
Chili: Taylor's in Carlinville
Water Tower (located in Collinsville, which also happens to be the self-styled horseradish capital of the world.):




Ridiculous Small-town Tradition: Sweetcorn Festival and Cow-Chip Throw (a combination event that takes place every year in my hometown )


----------



## ODFFA (Jul 26, 2015)

Tart: peppermint crisp
Beatles song: Rocky Racoon
Language to hear: (European) Portuguese
Store: Any thrift store / charity shop, which we dont have much of in SA
Dog breed: Chow Chow
Classic board game: 30 Seconds
Nerve-wracking lets play: Wolfenstein: The New Order, played by TheRadBrad
Funny lets play: Surgeon Simulator, played by Achievement Hunter


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jul 26, 2015)

MsBrightside said:


> Ridiculous Small-town Tradition: Sweetcorn Festival and Cow-Chip Throw (a combination event that takes place every year in my hometown )



There is also an annual Cow-Chip Throw in Buffalo, Oklahoma. My buddy's wife won the Watermelon-Seed Spitting Contest there one year (18 feet).


----------



## LeoGibson (Jul 30, 2015)

Dog Breed: Pretty much any kind of terrier
Rolling Stones song: At the moment it would be Loving Cup
Deadly sin: Lust also, although sloth is probably running a close second!
Bra: None whatsoever
Panty (on a woman): Boy shorts
Position: Ride 'em cowgirl 
Big truck: Peterbilt 379 long nose
Tree: Oak
Cut of steak: Porterhouse
Home design: Mid-century ranch


----------



## Surlysomething (Jul 30, 2015)

Beetle: Volkswagen classic
Liquor: Kahlua (in my coffee)
Movie: Goodfellas
Pasta: Penne a pollo
Beer: Local Pale Ales (Okanagan, Palamino, Granville Island) cream ales Shaftusbury, Sleeman)
Rolling Stones Song: Miss You (1 song is really unfair)
Novel: The Great Santini - Pat Conroy
Cheese: Organic white cheddar
Hangover Remedy: don't drink
Dog Breed: mini daschund
Time of Day: between 6 - 8
Bra Style: battleship


----------



## MsBrightside (Jul 30, 2015)

ODFFA said:


> ...Language to hear: (European) Portuguese


 
The Brazilian Portuguese accent I had in mind actually belonged to a fellow grad student who earned her degree in the same laboratory as I did. She pronounced all the English words that ended in silent E with an extra syllable, which made everything she said sound quite musical. Ligase-eh, polymerase-eh, and so forth. It was lovely to hear her speak in her native language, too, although that didn't happen too often since the lab was in the US and she was married to a guy from Sweden.



Dr. Feelgood said:


> There is also an annual Cow-Chip Throw in Buffalo, Oklahoma. My buddy's wife won the Watermelon-Seed Spitting Contest there one year (18 feet).


She sounds like quite the accomplished lady. 



LeoGibson said:


> ...Deadly sin: Lust also, although sloth is probably running a close second!...


Trust Amaranthine to come up with a category like this. For those that are too slothful to scroll through the whole thread for her post, it's #31. 



Surlysomething said:


> ...Bra Style: battleship...


LOL. A well-endowed woman definitely needs a bra with some metal-based engineering. Guys who like their ladies to go without (unless dwesterny and LeoG were talking about themselves? ) don't know how uncomfortable jouncing can be.


----------



## dwesterny (Jul 31, 2015)

MsBrightside said:


> Ridiculous Small-town Tradition: Sweetcorn Festival and Cow-Chip Throw (a combination event that takes place every year in my hometown )


Nothing mixes better than throwing poo and food you eat with your hands. Sponsored by Purell?

Movie Quote: Leave the gun. Take the cannolis. (Did someone else say this already?)
Movie Fight Scene: Maggua vs Chingachgook Last of the Mohicans 
Indian Curry: Saag (I prefer meat in it to paneer)
Thai Curry: Duck Red Curry
Dip: Hummus
Condiment: Tzatziki Sauce
Superpower: Precognition
Video Game: Half Life
Big Cat: Liger



[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-XVMfNIJ53I"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-XVMfNIJ53I[/ame]


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jul 31, 2015)

dwesterny said:


> Dip: Hummus
> Condiment: Tzatziki Sauce



You've heard about the donkey who starved to death between two haystacks because he couldn't decide between them? That's me in a Middle Eastern restaurant, faced with hummus, tzatziki, and a finite supply of pita bread.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Jul 31, 2015)

Sushi: Salmon
Drink: Ice Caps
Exercise Equipment: Stretch band
Fruit: Blueberries
(New) favourite saying: "Consulting: None of us are as stupid as all of us."
Sleeping position: Face


----------



## Tad (Aug 5, 2015)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> You've heard about the donkey who starved to death between two haystacks because he couldn't decide between them? That's me in a Middle Eastern restaurant, faced with hummus, tzatziki, and a finite supply of pita bread.



Which reminds me:

Moment in a new restaurant: cracking open the menu for the first time, where there is still all those choices and I don't yet have to actually start choosing, looking at price or problem ingredients, and can just relish the thought of how much I'd enjoy each item.


----------



## dwesterny (Aug 6, 2015)

Favorite Present Drunk Me Surprised Sober Me With: Zombie Garden Gnome (gets here next week)

http://www.thinkgeek.com/product/f439/


----------



## ODFFA (Aug 8, 2015)

dwesterny said:


> Favorite Present Drunk Me Surprised Sober Me With: Zombie Garden Gnome (gets here next week)



Ha! Nicely done. That particular gnome reminds me of a character called Smokey from Eddie Murphy's claymation series, The PJs.

Anyway, a few more favourites, since I'm already here...
Character from The PJs: Sanchez
Exercise equipment: my lil Reebok trampoline
Fruit: watermelon
Word: become
Big cat: white lion
Female vocalist: Amy Lee


----------



## balletguy (Aug 8, 2015)

Season= summer
Time Zone = Mountain 
Cut of Meat=Prime Rib
Time of Day=late afternoon


----------



## KittyKitten (Aug 11, 2015)

Pet:Rabbit
Actor:Robert De Niro
Alcoholic Beverage:Bahama mama, Sangria Blush wine
Day of the Week:Saturday


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Aug 11, 2015)

Favorite color: green?

FAvorite shoes: Pumas.


----------



## balletguy (Aug 11, 2015)

Shoes= Cowboy boots or none
Pie= Key Lime
Breakfast Drink = Bloody Mary
Month=July


----------



## Amaranthine (Aug 11, 2015)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Favorite color: green?



Is that a lighter shade than non-interrogative green? 

Soup: Pho
Neurotransmitter: Dopamine 
Transportation method: Plane


----------



## ODFFA (Aug 11, 2015)

Amaranthine said:


> Is that a lighter shade than non-interrogative green?



I imagine you're on the right track there.


----------



## dwesterny (Aug 11, 2015)

Can I request a favorite? From the FFAs especially. What is your favorite jiggly bit or fat feature if you prefer? As frank and descriptive as you feel like being.


----------



## Tad (Aug 11, 2015)

Emotion: anticipation


----------



## Melian (Aug 11, 2015)

dwesterny said:


> Can I request a favorite? From the FFAs especially. What is your favorite jiggly bit or fat feature if you prefer? As frank and descriptive as you feel like being.



The lower belly. The curve up from the junk, to be exact. Hrrrrrng.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Aug 11, 2015)

Melian said:


> The lower belly. The curve up from the junk, to be exact. Hrrrrrng.



I'm not sure I have this. Show me on your naked body, what I'm looking for.


----------



## Melian (Aug 11, 2015)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I'm not sure I have this. Show me on your naked body, what I'm looking for.



Canada awaits


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Aug 11, 2015)

Melian said:


> Canada awaits



My job just gave me some instructions to go on vacation and they'd pay for it. So maybe I'll finally make it to Torontario


----------



## Melian (Aug 11, 2015)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> My job just gave me some instructions to go on vacation and they'd pay for it. So maybe I'll finally make it to Torontario



Now there's something we can all enjoy.


----------



## Amaranthine (Aug 11, 2015)

dwesterny said:


> Can I request a favorite? From the FFAs especially. What is your favorite jiggly bit or fat feature if you prefer? As frank and descriptive as you feel like being.



That's so difficult to choose! There's a thread in the FA/FFA sub-forum about favorite fat parts, but it's not exclusively FFAs posting in it. 

Similarly to many FFAs, my hands are probably going to gravitate to the stomach area. And by gravitate, I mean it takes conscious effort to keep my hands off and I often don't have the motivation to put that effort forth. Especially post-eating. 

In terms of places best to nibble/nuzzle, the upper arm is probably the softest place ever and I love it. And sometimes that little crease between the belly and FUPA is extra stretch-marky and nice. 

That's not to say that (ugh, this term) moobs and love-handles aren't also the greatest, because they are. And there's no better place for my face than squished between the thighs. 

*TL;DR*: Is every part an answer? Every part. Though, I'm not much of an ass gal, admittedly.


----------



## dwesterny (Aug 12, 2015)

Amaranthine said:


> In terms of places best to nibble/nuzzle, the upper arm is probably the softest place ever and I love it. And sometimes that little crease between the belly and FUPA is extra stretch-marky and nice... And there's no better place for my face than squished between the thighs.


(edited for max perversion)


Pardon me I have to go gibber incoherently now.


----------



## ODFFA (Aug 12, 2015)

dwesterny said:


> Can I request a favorite? From the FFAs especially. What is your favorite jiggly bit or fat feature if you prefer? As frank and descriptive as you feel like being.



The gist of my answer to any question like this always comes down to "bellyyyy" as well. In particular, I suppose, the way the whole stomach kind of indents near the naval. I love having the BHM-exclusive privilege of being able to spot that even through a loose fitting shirt. For some reason, right-over-belly-button seems like the sexiest place ever to caress / rest my hand while cuddling, and a surefire way to get myself into further trouble :wubu:

Besides that, everything Melian & Amaranthine said. Every. Thing. Plus soft, pudgy hands.


----------



## dwesterny (Aug 12, 2015)

ODFFA said:


> the way the whole stomach kind of indents near the naval.


 You can stroke my belly button any day. As an added bonus I think I lost a few coins and a couple shirt buttons in there, so if you find em they're yours.

Favorites!!!
Favorite Coppola Film: Godfather 2
Favorite Kubrick Film: Dr. Strangelove or: How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love the Bomb
Favorite Comedy : Blazing Saddles
Favorite (typically) Non-Sexual Body Part to Sexualize: Armpits plus or minus 6 inches above and below. Also toes but those are kind of obvious.
Favorite Female Southern Grooming Style: Anything but bald, from landing strip to natural. I don't floss nearly as often as I should so every bit helps. Too far? I think maybe...


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Aug 12, 2015)

Another weird request. 

Can you guys tell me what your favorite thing about me is?

If you don't know me, you'll still know, they always know.


----------



## dwesterny (Aug 12, 2015)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Another weird request.
> 
> Can you guys tell me what your favorite thing about me is?
> 
> If you don't know me, you'll still know, they always know.



Bro, I like your dreamy eyes and strong jawline. Can I sit on your lap?


----------



## Tad (Aug 12, 2015)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Another weird request.
> 
> Can you guys tell me what your favorite thing about me is?
> 
> If you don't know me, you'll still know, they always know.



Your enthusiasm. It is a force of nature, from what I can tell.


----------



## lille (Aug 12, 2015)

Tad said:


> Your enthusiasm. It is a force of nature, from what I can tell.



I have to echo Tad. Your enthusiasm is contagious. Also, you're a great friend and you are genuinely happy for others when they're happy.


----------



## balletguy (Aug 12, 2015)

I will 3rd that


QUOTE=lille;2143078]I have to echo Tad. Your enthusiasm is contagious. Also, you're a great friend and you are genuinely happy for others when they're happy.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Melian (Aug 12, 2015)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Another weird request.
> 
> Can you guys tell me what your favorite thing about me is?
> 
> If you don't know me, you'll still know, they always know.



I like the way your mouth is always open.


----------



## djudex (Aug 12, 2015)

I like your snappy sock choices


----------



## LeoGibson (Aug 12, 2015)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Another weird request.
> 
> Can you guys tell me what your favorite thing about me is?
> 
> If you don't know me, you'll still know, they always know.



Hmm. I'm torn between your smoldering dark eyes and your liquid hips. Oh who am I kidding? It's far and away that sweet little culo y boca abierta! :wubu::smitten:


----------



## tankyguy (Aug 12, 2015)

Dessert: tiramisu
Beetle: rhinoceros
Car: '70 Dodge Challenger
Breakfast: Tim Horton's bacon and egg sandwich
Pokémon: Sandslash
Pastry: Boston cream doughnut 
Season: Early Fall
Coffee: "Yes, have some."
Ice cream: Moon Mist
Beer: Guinness
Cocktail: Melon Baller
Tom Hanks movie: The 'Burbs
Exercise equipment: heavy bag
Color: electric blue
Animated film: The Iron Giant
Pasta dish: Chicken tetrazzini


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Aug 12, 2015)

dwesterny said:


> Can I request a favorite? From the FFAs especially. What is your favorite jiggly bit or fat feature if you prefer? As frank and descriptive as you feel like being.


 
Sooo many to chose from!! I love the soft bits at the top of the inner thigh, the same as the back of the upper arm. Pudgy fingers...but...

The fat around the belly button, specifically below it is probably my favourite...either through a shirt of in the flesh, so to speak.


----------



## Amaranthine (Aug 12, 2015)

Melian said:


> I like the way your mouth is always open.



Right? It makes my penis envy even worse, and I can't think of a better compliment than that. 



LeoGibson said:


> Hmm. I'm torn between your smoldering dark eyes and your liquid hips. Oh who am I kidding? It's far and away that sweet little culo y boca abierta! :wubu::smitten:



Heh heh. Best adventure to Google Translate in ages.


----------



## MsBrightside (Aug 13, 2015)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Another weird request.
> 
> Can you guys tell me what your favorite thing about me is?
> 
> If you don't know me, you'll still know, they always know.


 
Your freckles! 

And your awesome superpowers.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Aug 13, 2015)

So I was TOTALLY kidding, but I have to say you all are the sweetest group of people ever. Also, props to tank guy for wanting to get the thread back on track. Unfortunately, Hozay can't be fucked with. For this, I sincerely apologize. 

Favorite language: German
Favorite skin tone: PAF (pale as fuck.)
Favorite hair: red.


----------



## MsBrightside (Aug 13, 2015)

dwesterny said:


> Can I request a favorite? From the FFAs especially. What is your favorite jiggly bit or fat feature if you prefer? As frank and descriptive as you feel like being.


If he's likeable, funny, and smart, I'm already halfway to smitten; and Melian, Amaranthine, ODFFA, and Xyantha already gave great answers to this, but here's my two cents: a nice, substantial middle to press up against, with soft sides to curve my hands around. A plump, grabbable rear for pulling him further toward me. Also, a thick neck/chin and inner thighs--oh, yes. Good starting points for additional exploration.



tankyguy said:


> ...Pasta dish: Chicken tetrazzini...


The only place I've ever had this was my college cafeteria, which also served turkey tetrazzini, but neither one would ever make my favorites list. Perhaps you'd be so kind as to tell us where you had some that was actually good so I can give it another chance. 

Another favorite: this thread!


----------



## tankyguy (Aug 13, 2015)

MsBrightside said:


> The only place I've ever had this was my college cafeteria, which also served turkey tetrazzini, but neither one would ever make my favorites list. Perhaps you'd be so kind as to tell us where you had some that was actually good so I can give it another chance.



A small Italian eatery that I forget the name of that used to be in downtown Halifax years ago. A friend's boyfriend worked there as a chef. Sadly, they didn't last six months. In hindsight, they were ahead of a gentrification wave and didn't get the foot traffic they expected.


----------



## dwesterny (Aug 13, 2015)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> So I was TOTALLY kidding, but I have to say you all are the sweetest group of people ever.


Umm you never said if I could sit in your lap or not.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Aug 13, 2015)

Isn't there a lot of you for one lap? 

My new favourite word is cryptofacist. I am not talking about meaning, history or subcontext. My brain is just enjoying rolling it round because of the phonetic 'feel' of it

Brownies - plain old chocolate with no chips or sauce. just dense and moisty


----------



## dwesterny (Aug 13, 2015)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Isn't there a lot of you for one lap?


That's hurtful!!!! I'm like 85% helium anyway.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Aug 13, 2015)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> My new favourite word is cryptofacist.



Was that one of the guys who worked in Hitler's bunker?


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Aug 13, 2015)

Hehe

When i say things like that my guys gives me the most exasperated look...i dunno why


----------



## MsBrightside (Aug 14, 2015)

tankyguy said:


> A small Italian eatery that I forget the name of that used to be in downtown Halifax years ago. A friend's boyfriend worked there as a chef. Sadly, they didn't last six months. In hindsight, they were ahead of a gentrification wave and didn't get the foot traffic they expected.


Oh, too bad it didn't make it. The restaurant business seems to be pretty brutal sometimes, even with plenty of kitchen talent.

I didn't think chicken tetrazzini was a real Italian dish, but the next time I go to an Italian restaurant (although who knows when that will be--I'm pretty sure take-out from Papa Johns doesn't count) I'll have to look for it!


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Aug 14, 2015)

Tetrazzini is a sorta-Italian dish. It was invented in the U.S. (both New York City and San Francisco claim it) in the early 1900's and named for the operatic superstar Luisa Tetrazzini.


----------



## tankyguy (Aug 15, 2015)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> Tetrazzini is a sorta-Italian dish. It was invented in the U.S. (both New York City and San Francisco claim it) in the early 1900's and named for the operatic superstar Luisa Tetrazzini.



Exactly true. There's a similar situation with chop suey, AFAIK.

Additionally, from Wikipedia:

"No universal standard for the dish exists, so various parts are missing or substituted in various recipes, for example, another kind of nut, or different hard cheese."

May explain why the quality varies so radically.

The kind I enjoyed was made with these delicious little button mushroom caps, linguine and juicy strips of roasted chicken


----------



## Wanderer (Aug 24, 2015)

Favorite...

Animal: Wolf

Extinct Animal: Brown Cascade Mountains Wolf

City: Seattle, WA

(Yes, I know I'm a Texan. It doesn't make any sense to me, either.)

Food: Lamb. Especially fresh spring lamb. Free-range. Tasting of sunshine and sweet water and that delicious flavor of Life that trickles down your throat... (drool) (swallow) Pardon me. Second favorite is pork. (Yes, I'm a lupine stereotype. I'm even good at huffing and puffing.  )

Restaurant: Fogo de Chão, a great little churrascaria (Brazilian steakhouse) that has a location in Dallas. To quote the old cartoon, "Chow Hound", "Meat! Acres and acres of meat!"

(Wait, they have a salad bar? Huh. I never noticed that before...)

Season: Autumn

Movie: Teen Wolf (Michael J. Fox was the first non-slasher werewolf I ever got to see. Teen Wolf Too, however... even if I ignored the lousy writing, Jason Bateman's nose _killed_ the makeup.)

Pastimes: Reading and playing role-playing games.

Role-playing game (serious): Limiting myself to games I've actually played (rather than just reading them), Dungeons and Dragons. (I have no favorite edition; they all have their strengths and weaknesses.) If we expand it to ones I've only read, Children of the Sun. (The Luparathi are great big, mentally-impaired wolfmen. Loads of fun to play... in theory.)

Role-playing game (silly): Toon, all the way. 

Role-playing game (as Game Master): Tough call -- I have some tough players. Dungeons and Dragons for the win, though.

Board game: Mice and Mystics

(Yes, I'm a furry, and proud of it.)

Anti-depressant: Tofranil
(I was originally prescribed it for a different problem. Goodness, I miss the anti-depressant effect these days...)

Science fiction (good): Three-way tie between the works of Andre Norton (especially The Jargoon Pard), the works of Anne McCaffrey (especially Decision at Doona) and the Moreau series by S. Andrew Swann (especially Forests of the Night).

Science fiction (bad): The Lensman series. It's so horribly cheesy... but I like cheese. 

Cartoon: Of the ones I've seen, Gargoyles. Of the ones I haven't seen, Guardians of Luna. (Wolf's Rain was good, but the ending...)

Hobby I'd like to get back to: Writing. (I never seem to get much time to sit and think anymore...  )

Tree: Pine

Dessert: Four-way tie: Chocolate cake, lemon meringue pie, chocolate ice cream, cheesecake.

Weight: Fatter than I am now.  Ah, for the budget to indulge myself with greater regularity...

Method of travel: Tied between train and airplane. Buses are too crowded, cars take too much of my attention. Trains are lovely -- especially the dining car -- and planes go so beautifully high in the air!

Feeling of fatness: Tied between moving up to 3X boxers and actually needing a seatbelt extender flying home from Buffalo. (It was only on one plane, so probably a tangled seat belt... but it still made me feel bigger all the way home.  ) Second place goes to the bathroom facilities in an Amtrak car -- I wouldn't be surprised if someone had gotten stuck in those tiny things!

Form of contact: Physical. I love to touch and be touched.

Music: I love some of everything and all of nothing. (Even Mozart had an occasional clinker.)

Heavy Metal Band: Tie between Metallica and Timeless Miracle. (I'll confess: "Of Wolf and Man" and "Curse of the Werewolf", respectively.)

Opera: Turandot, but only because I've actually seen it.

Stage Musical (seeing): Disney's Beauty and the Beast

Stage Musical (playing in): Tough call. "Guys and Dolls" has catchier songs, but "Mame" has _better_ songs.

(It was in high school.)

Moment: Showing my college drama professor that yes, I _can_ play a thoroughly despicable villain. (He apologized after he picked his jaw up off the floor.)

Dream: Having a home and family of my own. Coming home to my wife and children and loving them all the rest of my life. (sigh) (Don't get me wrong, I also dream of being so fat and heavy that I'm panting as I squeeze through the front door... but I do so want a family.)

Holiday: Tied between Halloween and Christmas. (It's a family thing. If Christmas still let you dress up in costumes and hand out candy, that would be our number one.)

Period of Western Civilization: Tied between Victorian and Medieval European. (I like cloaks. They're so dramatic.)

Kind of Woman: Smart and funny.

Feeling: Belonging.

Sorry. The depression makes things a bit maudlin at times.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Aug 24, 2015)

Favourite board for gamers - dims 

Had to give d&d and gargoyle rep


----------



## Wanderer (Aug 24, 2015)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Favourite board for gamers - dims
> 
> Had to give d&d and gargoyle rep



Thanks muchly!  Yep, hard to get better than the classic RPG and the first animated series to accurately incorporate Shakespeare.


----------



## biglynch (Aug 28, 2015)

Fav cheesecake made by Moi! Oreo & Nutella Delight! 

View attachment WP_20150824_002.jpg


----------



## Tad (Aug 31, 2015)

biglynch said:


> Fav cheesecake made by Moi! Oreo & Nutella Delight!



Nice! :eat2::eat2::eat2:


----------



## MsBrightside (Sep 25, 2015)

Sleazy Ladies' Man: The Ladies' Man (as portrayed by Tim Meadows--courvoisier anyone?)
Condiment: also tzatziki sauce, although mustard and horseradish are pretty high up there, too. It don't mean a thing if it ain't got that zing. Which reminds me...
Swing Recording: Bei Mir Bist Du Schoen by Janis Siegel and orchestra (see below)
Pastry: Cream horns
Tom Hanks Movie: _Forrest Gump_
Word People Say in North Dakota: Oofta!
Punctuation Mark: Semicolon
Seashell: Whelk
Maryland State Park: Gambrill
US Postage Stamp Series: 1934 National Parks

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Fy4vKFoTSY[/ame]


----------



## RentonBob (Sep 27, 2015)

MsBrightside said:


> Word People Say in North Dakota: Oofta!


 
As a fellow Scandinavian, l'll help you out here. It's Uff Da!


----------



## MsBrightside (Sep 27, 2015)

RentonBob said:


> As a fellow Scandinavian, l'll help you out here. It's Uff Da!


 
OK, thanks.  I'm afraid that no one in my family is Scandinavian; and the last time I was in ND, I was in 2nd grade, so my spelling in this case is not to be trusted. Or when it comes to Yiddish song titles.


----------



## Tad (Oct 28, 2015)

It always amuses me how often in the course of my nerdy habits I hit moments of "there really should be more FFA into gaming, it really is a match made in heaven .... "

The latest being this video on designing adventures for open play: [ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1yFoGfwGgaQ[/ame]

(and if you are an FFA not into deep nerdery, I do understand, we all have our own tastes, but I just so regularly see guys like this ... )


----------



## fat hiker (Oct 28, 2015)

He's impressive, isn't he, both as game designer and as BHM....


----------



## MsBrightside (Oct 31, 2015)

Halloween candy: Peanut M&M's, Reese's peanut butter cups, and mini-Snickers bars. 

For anyone who's interested, here's a poll on favorite Halloween candies in the US by state. I'm not sure what West Virginians were thinking when they chose Oreo cookies. :huh: And I was surprised to see so many states picking stuff like candy corn, Twizzlers, Swedish Fish, AirHeads, Sour Patch Kids, and Laffy Taffy. I'll take chocolate over that stuff any time!


----------



## Duskfall73 (Nov 2, 2015)

Flavoured milk - Choc
Animal - My cat (sometimes)
Anti-Depressant - Jim Beam  hehe
Color - Black
timewaster - popping bubble wrap
Online name - Daemon Duskfall
TV Show - Stargate SG1
Movie - Original Star Wars tirlogy
Author - David Eddings
Game - F.E.A.R


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 5, 2015)

music - affable
soda - bubbly
mood - mischievous
note - scribbled
commercial - muted


----------



## bayone (Dec 20, 2015)

I think I'm getting a crush on lyric tenor Gabriel Renaud. Unfortunately most of the videos don't have good picture quality, and it's easier to find recent vids of his students in concert.
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ONO8A2eii_4[/ame]

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EaeoXGp1FYo[/ame]


----------



## Yakatori (Dec 20, 2015)

But there's only one Pavarotti:

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TJbG8abkT4Q[/ame]


----------



## bayone (Dec 21, 2015)

I don't know, Pavarotti never did anything for me, but this guy I like. He's got delightful comic acting chops, and he really seems to connect with the other performers.


----------



## Yakatori (Dec 21, 2015)

Kind of makes me think of Tony Danza...or Sylvester Stallone. I mean, maybe neither guy's the best actor, not gonna win any awards for their acting or writing, per se...

But for their respective roles, it's like they were made for that part.

Come to think of it, I've touched on this before.

Speaking of _Taxi_, this is one of my favorite all-time scenes, starts @ around 1:32 or so:

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WmCYaZFjwtM[/ame]


----------



## agouderia (Dec 23, 2015)

bayone said:


> I don't know, Pavarotti never did anything for me,



I know where you're coming from bayone - Pavarotti never was my cup'o'tea either. Probably the dyed beard - an absolut no-go imo, as well as the over-coloured Hawaii tents he liked wearing.

Even though I'm an anti-Wagnerian, and he has the unfortunate 70's hairstyle+beard thing too as well as rather limited acting skills - this version of Lohengrin's 'Kennst Du das Land' totally does it for me.


[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vwj5ZrDF2Jw[/ame]


So if I would have to pick a favorite Wagner anything, this would be it.


----------



## bayone (Dec 23, 2015)

Ooh, I did find an adorable vid of Renaud and his students in a restaurant after their end of term concert, singing at their table:
http://youtu.be/ysmx6Etcets


----------



## Kristal (Dec 23, 2015)

Inside of Hometown Buffet. 

View attachment restaurant-freebies,-buffet.jpg


----------

